# HDS dying?



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have an ancient HDS (Gen 1). It seems to take longer and longer to start up and occasionally when starting the unit it shows the bottom as 5’ deep regardless of the actual depth. I have to restart the unit multiple times to get it to regain it’s sanity…
Could this be a connection issue or the impending death of my unit?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Call Lowrance. They will help you reboot over the phone


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Not sure if you've tried this yet, but go to settings and look for manufacturer's default settings. I had some similar problems with mine, and now I routinely need to go back to the default settings which solves the problem.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Need to do a factory reset on the unit


----------

